# Corba Implementierung



## gloum_bielefeld (30. Jun 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim verstehen einer Corba Anwendung. Und zwar habe ich folgenden Code:


```
ORB orb = ORB.init (args, null);
POA rootPoa = POAHelper.narrow(orb.resolve_initial_references("RootPOA"));
rootPoa.the_POAManager().activate();

TestImpl test1 = new TestImpl ();
Test test1 = TestHelper.narrow(rootPoa.servant_to_reference(test1));

test1.init();
test2.init();
```


```
public class TestImpl extends TestPOA{
     @Override
      public int initialisieren() {
          System.out.println("init");
          return 0;
      }
}
```

Erstmal zu den beiden Objekten test1 und test2. 
Welche Rolle spielen diese beiden Objekte? test1 holt das Servant Objekt und test2 wird per Downcast zu einem Test Objekt? 

Wird dann bei den beiden Aufrufen am Ende mit test1 direkt der Servant aufgerufen und bei test2 über den Servant ein Test Objekt?

Danke und schöne Grüße.


----------

